#  Yaesu Heritage Year 2010 - GS2MP

## RX1AL

(North of Scotland Contest Group)
GS2MP, Chris/GM3WOJ  Jim/GM0NAI    ""
 -  /    
Yaesu  1   31 .     
     Yaesu -   
     GS2MP     
"Yaesu Heritage Year Award".       40 
 20  SSB  CW.  .  :
http://www.gm7v.com/yaesu2010.htm

    ,     
  .       DX...

----------

